
Show HN: Implementing Promise, Functional Style - k-m-sadeghi
https://hackernoon.com/implementing-javascript-promise-in-70-lines-of-code-b3592565af0f
======
k-m-sadeghi
repo: [https://github.com/assister-ai/nancy](https://github.com/assister-
ai/nancy)

